# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Hello

## Helloch

Γειά σας, είμαι η Χριστίνα από Παιανία Αττικής, αν και είμαι μέλος του Forum από το 2014, δεν έχω παρουσιάσει τα παπαγαλάκια μου.
Σήμερα λοιπόν θα παρουσιάσω τα μικρά μου που γεννήθηκαν 2,4,6 Οκτωβρίου.[/IMG]

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Χριστίνα και καλώς ήρθες ενεργά στην παρέα μας!! Πανέμορφα ζουζούνια!

----------


## Flifliki

Να τα χαίρεσαι τα ζουζούνια σου!

----------


## jennie.anthi

Γεια σου Χριστίνα..! Τι πανέμορφα μωρά είναι αυτά;;;;;; Να τα χαίρεσαι... σε ζηλεύω τόσο που τα εχεις στη χούφτα.... θα ήθελα κ εγώ .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jennie.anthi

Χριστίνα είναι δίκη σ γεννά; Εννοω από ζευγάρωμα δικών σου;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Giorgos_finch

Πολύ όμοραφα! Να τα χέρεσε!

----------


## Soulaki

Τι κουκλακια, ζουμπουρλουδικα ειναι αυτα?
Να τα χαιρεσαι, τα μωρουλινια σου, και καλως μας ηρθες.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Όμορφα πουλάκια

----------


## Helloch

[QUOTE=jennie.anthi;829629]Χριστίνα είναι δίκη σ γεννά; Εννοω από ζευγάρωμα δικών σου;


Είναι από ζευγάρωμα δικών μου. Την επόμενη θα ανεβάσω και τους γονείς, εκ των οποίων η μαμά είναι πάλι από ζευγάρωμα δικών μου.

----------


## Helloch

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τα καλά σας λόγια

----------


## sotos2908

Απαπα τι γλυκουλια που ειναι!!!!!  Μπραβο να τα χερεσαι!!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Υπέροχα είναι!! ￼￼ Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες , κουκλάκια είναι . Όμορφα χρώματα. Το ένα έχει θεματάκι με το ράμφος του ή έτσι δείχνει στην φωτό ;

----------


## Helloch

> Καλώς όρισες , κουκλάκια είναι . Όμορφα χρώματα. Το ένα έχει θεματάκι με το ράμφος του ή έτσι δείχνει στην φωτό ;


 Αν εννοείς το πράσινο, δεν έχει θέμα το ράμφος του, απλά είναι 40 ημερών και το ράμφος του είναι μαύρο. Έτσι ήταν και η μαμά του, μετά τους 2,5 μήνες το ράμφος του θα έχει κανονικό χρώμα.

----------

